# Ar-Ee-Es-Pee-Ee-See-Tee



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So I’m a pretty chill grandma (in age only; I refused to procreate) and pretty casual/friendly/giggly, but this has happenned to me a second time and I have to admit, it kinda rubs me the wrong way.

A few months ago a customer replied to my “on my way, be there soon” with (and I’m quoting exactly):


> Ok
> 
> M
> O
> ...


Um… ok. I get there, and it’s literally a teenager. I’m 54…no, wait…55…I forget…

So today I’m writing “i’ll be there soon”
and get “ok, pooh!” back. Turns out it’s a kid in his 20s.

I’m clearly an old bag in my profile.

So is this common? I half expect hearing “babe” or “snookums” next time.
It’s also very hard for me to hold my sarcasm back and not reply “Sure thing, Honey Bunny” or something to that effect. I’m not pissed-pissed, but sorta half-pissed. Maybe even less that half.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's just your interpretation. I don't text unless there's something wrong, so it eliminates the chatter.

Consider, alot of people order delivery when they are "smoking", or drinking, and are apt to be a little more playful than someone who is working a job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

From someone 10 yrs older than you -
believe this: it doesn’t get better. 

And when you can’t remember how old you are … YOU ARE OLD.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Daz cuz da wherun a mama Boyz.

Or could be a Freudian slip.?!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> From someone 10 yrs older than you -
> believe this: it doesn’t get better.
> 
> And when you can’t remember how old you are … YOU ARE OLD.


I don’t exactly “don’t remember”, more like “can’t be bothered remembering”. After 50 it’s all sorta mushed together.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I did a delivery this past weekend and a customer in an upscale apartment texted me this 3-word message: “cash under mat.” Now THAT is the kind of respect I like to see!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So I’m a pretty chill grandma (in age only; I refused to procreate) and pretty casual/friendly/giggly, but this has happenned to me a second time and I have to admit, it kinda rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> A few months ago a customer replied to my “on my way, be there soon” with (and I’m quoting exactly):
> 
> ...


You’d understand better if you had chosen to have kids.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t exactly “don’t remember”, more like “can’t be bothered remembering”. After 50 it’s all sorta mushed together.


Exactly. Kinda. 
You are there - you are just in denial.

Remember the old hard drives? I’m talking 20 years ago. The size and weight of a brick and it held all of 40 megs.
When it got full it would over write. And you didn’t know WHAT it would write over. 
That’s kinda the way an old brain works. And that’s why old people don’t want to learn new stuff - we don’t know what will be lost. 

I hope I don’t get in trouble for revealing secrets. 
The Gray Panthers are nothing to mess with.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Exactly. Kinda.
> You are there - you are just in denial.
> 
> Remember the old hard drives? I’m talking 20 years ago. The size and weight of a brick and it held all of 40 megs.
> ...


So I counted and I actually was right the first time - I’m 54. We’re in 2021, right? So 54. 😂

You’re not in trouble. If I were concerned about my age I’d hardly go around voluntarily giving it away.

I also believe I mentioned on several occasions my memory sucks (compared to what it used to be when I remembered the tiniest details of literally everything I was witness to).

So knock yourself out. I don’t mind. 😁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You’d understand better if you had chosen to have kids.


In this messed-up world we live in NOW? I did them a favor. They should be eternally grateful they’re not dealing with this crap!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In this messed-up world we live in NOW? I did them a favor. They should be eternally grateful they’re not dealing with this crap!


Your world view is skewed to appear hopeless and lost, precisely because you don’t have children.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In this messed-up world we live in NOW? I did them a favor. They should be eternally grateful they’re not dealing with this crap!


I just called my Triplet daughters in Greece, who are in College and asked them if they believe their lives would be much different without Covid, and they said no.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Remember the old hard drives? I’m talking 20 years ago. The size and weight of a brick and it held all of 40 megs.


Big foot drives

Ask people what the icon of the "save icon" is from....most are clueless its a 3.5 floppy.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Big foot drives
> 
> Ask people what the icon of the "save icon" is from....most are clueless its a 3.5 floppy.


But have you ever installed Windows 3.1x from floppies, and have the second to the last one go bad on you?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Big foot drives
> 
> Ask people what the icon of the "save icon" is from....most are clueless its a 3.5 floppy.


Most are clueless as to what a floppy even IS.

I remember loading DOS from two 5 inch floppies every time I booted up. Real floppy floppies. I think they held 520 bits.

My boss left one on his dashboard in the sun once. Turned it into a large black corn flake. It was important stuff. I cut one side and removed the disk and put it in a new sleeve and … it worked. 
I was a hero that day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 629119


I was just about to say that!!!!!! 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your world view is skewed to appear hopeless and lost, precisely because you don’t have children.


Or the opposite. I remember my dad complaining about how much diapers cost, how much everything is going up... that was 35 years ago.

Sure enough he stayed broke his entire life paying for kids.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Your world view is skewed to appear hopeless and lost, precisely because you don’t have children.


Who said I feel hopeless and lost?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Or the opposite. I remember my dad complaining about how much diapers cost, how much everything is going up... that was 35 years ago.
> 
> Sure enough he stayed broke his entire life paying for kids.


You don’t get it. Your entire outlook on life is focused on the “wealth” of physical money and possessions.

You need God.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Who said I feel hopeless and lost?


You did. You think this world today makes it hopeless to raise children.

Having children changes everything.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I just called my Triplet daughters in Greece, who are in College and asked them if they believe their lives would be much different without Covid, and they said no.


It’s not so much Covid as it is society in general. If I had kids, I’d be worried sick about them and their kids and theirs…

This way, I only worry to die before sh!t hits the fan. 😂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s not so much Covid as it is society in general. If I had kids, I’d be worried sick about them and their kids and theirs…
> 
> This way, I only worry to die before sh!t hits the fan. 😂


Find God. Go to church.

You quickly realize how insignificant the world’s problems are. This is only temporary.

You have eternity to look forward to.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You don’t get it. Your entire outlook on life is focused on the “wealth” of physical money and possessions.
> 
> You need God.


I have God. It's just not your duty to impose upon others.

Wealth has nothing to do with money. I'm not sure god can save you, but at least you have something to rant about.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You did. You think this world today makes it hopeless to raise children.
> 
> Having children changes everything.


I said literally nothing of the sort. Not even close. Your reading comprehension skills seem to be secondary to interpretive thought skills.

Having children *is* everything. I certainly at no point ever in my life argued otherwise.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You did. You think this world today makes it hopeless to raise children.
> 
> Having children changes everything.


The world is overpopulated, and man has devoured the resources that we are supposed to preserve.

There's billions of children that aren't being fed or cared for properly.

I'm not sure if you have the mental capacity to really grasp the big picture.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ah. This explains a lot. 😂

I certainly don’t need anyone to interpret between God and me. God told me so. He says we’re fine. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Who said I feel hopeless and lost?


You sound like you need a smoke.. Ya have a smoke!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The world is overpopulated, and man has devoured the resources that we are supposed to preserve.
> 
> There's billions of children that aren't being fed or cared for properly.
> 
> I'm not sure if you have the mental capacity to really grasp the big picture.


^Godless person.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

_puts lawn darts away_


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> ^Godless person.


Hardly 😂

It seems as though we have a superior force on this board, who is just a man yet can know all about others.

God does not judge, until the end, at which point you shall be reckoned to an evil fiery hell for your proclaimed judgement of others. 

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I like to picture Beavis and Butthead. a couple of dumb teenagers trying to be “funny”


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> God does not judge, until the end, at which point you shall be reckoned to an evil fiery hell


THAT makes me feel better


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

How about "lovey bumpers"..............


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't know Snookums, this is something I haven't had to deal with, but I'm just a late 40's former military guy though, so maybe that's why. I usually don't respond to messages unless I need to tell the customer something (item not available, etc.). If they want to have text conversations they have they're friends for that.

Next time, try replying "Awwwww.....I'm flattered, that's so sweet. Maybe I won't [spit in your food, eat your food, etc] today.


----------

